# anymore tags?



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Can a guy still get another doe tag? I cant remember, can you use that tag during bow season?


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

First come first serve doe tags should be available in the next couple weeks. I don't know about the bow season thing though.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Scott Schuchard said:


> Can a guy still get another doe tag? I cant remember, can you use that tag during bow season?


Yes I do believe you may fill extra doe tags with your bow during bow season. However, you have to be in the unit specified on the tag.

For example: If you have an extra doe tag for 2I you can't fill that tag with your bow in 2B. The deer has to be harvested in 2I.

Tis my interpretation of it. Check with the G&F to make sure. :beer:

Actually I'm 100% on that but I'm just covering my buttocks.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

thats what i was thinkin, thanks guys!


----------

